# Conley V8 castings



## joerom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,I am new here but have been making engines for a very long time..Being that this is "engines from Castings",I thought I would share a set of rare castings I acquired..It is the complete casting set fro a Conley V8 put out in the 80S..This set has all the materials and and parts to make the V8..It has finished cam lobes that you would stick on the shaft and pin there..It also has the distributor cap and rotor and finished water pump and timing belts and drive belts and pulleys,and timing cover..I love the script on the valve covers..The drawings have a dummy supercharger for it also.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you plan to build it or are you saving the set because you know I have a birthday coming up? ;D


----------



## joerom (Mar 8, 2012)

You spoiled the surprise!

Actually,I don't know what I am doing with it,I just love looking at it because I remember seeing it way back when and always wanted one..I had intended to build it,but when I take it out to look at it,I think the kit is a super piece of work, and then just put it back..I have built many engines and such,but am having a hard time starting this one.
                        Joe


----------



## CMS (Mar 8, 2012)

Could be a very nice piece, not to mention a hole lot more enjoyable, put together and running. So let's see some of your other engines. th_wwp

Craig


----------



## joerom (Mar 9, 2012)

All my finished gas engines are gone,I had sold them a while back to start a new business..I had then got away from it all for a while and started to build live steam loco's for a while..I will supply a link to youtube to show my last big project,a 3/4 scale U.P.Challenger ..This is now also gone,and it is getting harder for me to go in the basement to work on projects anymore,(this is why I said I do not know what I will do with the Conley),because I just don't have the same ambition I did when I was younger..I still love the hobby,and have some other projects put away,but not sure I will ever get to them..
                                     Joe

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uihYOyVVhDo[/ame]


----------



## ukmachinist (Mar 10, 2012)

Good evening if your looking at selling the castings i will give you good money.
I would like to add this engine to my collection
Regards Robby


----------



## joerom (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Robby,
   Thanks for the offer,but I am not ready to sell yet..I would like to hold onto them and decide whether or not to start making it..It woudl look real neat in a mahogany runabout..
                                     Joe


----------



## matt-jaysey (May 21, 2012)

how much would one of theses v8 kits cost today? And another question, i can see two lengths of aluminium bar stock, was that included in the kit or is that additional? 

cheers

matt+


----------



## watchmaker (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone want to buy a casting kit for the Challenger V8 flathead from coles power models usa.
The one i have has been mostly machined to drawing sizes and comes with complete cam shaft and partly complete crankshaft.
Any questions please email me at:- [email protected]


----------



## ramhobbies (Jun 18, 2018)

Are the castings for sale ???


----------

